# Best 700x32c tires for road use.



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello All,
I have been riding my “All-Road” bike with Maxxis Ramblers 700x38c and it’s time to replace them. I originally put the 38s on it thinking I will be doing more gravel rides, but in reality I have been riding road most of the time.
So, I’m looking at 700x32c tires (without knobs) in an effort to gain more speed and still keep some comfort.
Of course, I’m searching for durability, high mileage use, with some flat protection. 
I searched the forum but most of the threads on this topic are old. 
Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Conti GP5000 but as far as I know the 32mm isn't available yet. Obviously this is a highly subjective question, so bear that in mind.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Have a look see at Compass\Rene Herse tires. They're damn fine riding tires.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Soma Supple Vitesse EX-K 700c x 33 light with a Kevlar bead and good flat protection. They ride really well and corner well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

velodog said:


> Have a look see at Compass\Rene Herse tires. They're damn fine riding tires.


Excellent tires.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

velodog said:


> Have a look see at Compass\Rene Herse tires. They're damn fine riding tires.


I also love Compass tires on the road. I have 32mm and 38mm for various purposes, and love them.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

velodog said:


> Have a look see at Compass\Rene Herse tires. They're damn fine riding tires.


This, I have a set of 35mm I use on my gravel bike for regular road use - very nice.


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for your responses so far. Keep them coming.
I need to take a look at the Compass tires mentioned here.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The Maxxis Re-fuse 32mm has such a tiny tread that's it's a good road tire and gives you a little traction in wet and has some flat protection.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Bontrager AW3 Hard-case Lite or the R3 TLR line Hard-case Lite.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Panaracer Gravel King come in a 32, Panaracer also makes the Compass and Soma tires that were previously referenced. 

https://www.panaracer.com/lineup/gravel.html


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

changingleaf said:


> The Maxxis Re-fuse 32mm has such a tiny tread that's it's a good road tire and gives you a little traction in wet and has some flat protection.


I looked at the Re-Fuse but there are not too many reviews out there. I guess they are not as popular as their MTB tires.
How durable are they? How well do they roll?


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

harryman said:


> Panaracer Gravel King come in a 32, Panaracer also makes the Compass and Soma tires that were previously referenced.
> 
> https://www.panaracer.com/lineup/gravel.html


The Gravel Kings (non SK) are popular tires but some say they wear fast.


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

GlobalGuy said:


> Bontrager AW3 Hard-case Lite or the R3 TLR line Hard-case Lite.


The only thing I am not sure about is the 120 tpi.
I prefer 60 tpi for its durability compared to 120 tpi.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

j102 said:


> The only thing I am not sure about is the 120 tpi.
> I prefer 60 tpi for its durability compared to 120 tpi.


Umm,,,,you know that 120 threads per inch is gonna be more durable than 60 threads per inch, dont'cha? More than likely, the only difference is that the one has twice the fabric layers.....


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Umm,,,,you know that 120 threads per inch is gonna be more durable than 60 threads per inch, dont'cha? More than likely, the only difference is that the one has twice the fabric layers.....


I thought it was the other way around. 60 tpi more durable.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

j102 said:


> I thought it was the other way around. 60 tpi more durable.


It kinda depends. 

How heavy are the threads used, how tightly are they woven, what is the tire construction, what are the threads(cotton, nylon, silk, other)? Typically 60 per inch are cheaper tires are heavier with thicker threads but like No Time says often 120 tpi comes from the tire construction where the fabric overlaps creating 2 layers at 120tpi maybe a 3rd wrap at 180tpi. Not always the case tho. Compass tires doesn't really advertise their thread count stating that they get their suppleness from a looser weave.

Even if a higher end tire gets it's higher thread count from adding up each wrap the thread is most highly a finer thread less tightly woven. How does the manufacturer arrive at their thread count?

But another thing that makes a cheaper tire more durable is the amount of rubber used, thicker stiffer tread.

I have found, since going to larger tires, that durability has risen. A larger contact patch distributes the weight over more of the tread causing less wear. Also the lower pressure used allows the tire to deflect and rollover the debris where as a lower volume higher pressure tire has more of a tendency to pound the debris into the tire, causing a flat.


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

velodog said:


> It kinda depends.
> 
> How heavy are the threads used, how tightly are they woven, what is the tire construction, what are the threads(cotton, nylon, silk, other)? Typically 60 per inch are cheaper tires are heavier with thicker threads but like No Time says often 120 tpi comes from the tire construction where the fabric overlaps creating 2 layers at 120tpi maybe a 3rd wrap at 180tpi. Not always the case tho. Compass tires doesn't really advertise their thread count stating that they get their suppleness from a looser weave.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Make sense. 
I’m going in the other direction: from 38s to 32s. Not much of a difference, but somehow going to smaller tires, with less contact area, and probably higher air pressures; thus the reason durability is part of the equation.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I expect you're not going tubeless, but I am very pleased with my first tubeless tire experience using Hutchinson Sector 32s.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

j102 said:


> The only thing I am not sure about is the 120 tpi.
> I prefer 60 tpi for its durability compared to 120 tpi.


The 120 tpi are arguably more durable on good roads than 60 tpi. One thing for sure is that IMO the 120 tpi ride nicer than the 60 tpi.


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

Rogus said:


> I expect you're not going tubeless, but I am very pleased with my first tubeless tire experience using Hutchinson Sector 32s.


On my MTB yes. But no, I have not considered going tubeless on the road tires. I don’t think I will.


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

GlobalGuy said:


> The 120 tpi are arguably more durable on good roads than 60 tpi. One thin for sure is that IMO the 120 tpi ride nicer than the 60 tpi.


Thanks. I guess I have to reconsider my options.


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

No complaints with my Roubaix 32's, but I have not used another tire in this size. I have them set up tubeless, and run about 50-55psi. Fast and comfortable.


----------



## Goldriverdude (Dec 10, 2011)

Continental Grand Prix 4000 All Season tires work great. I have no experience with the new 5000 series, but I am sure they are also very good.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

Continental Gator Hardshell 32C tires for durability in desert climate. Rubber is too hard for wet conditions.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

4slomo said:


> Continental Gator Hardshell 32C tires for durability in desert climate. Rubber is too hard for wet conditions.


This post makes it sound like these tires are all about durability at the cost of handling and comfort, and if that's the case that's too high a cost to prevent a few flats.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

velodog said:


> This post makes it sound like these tires are all about durability at the cost of handling and comfort


That is how I would describe them


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

I like bontrager r3’s, nice ride feel and easy to mount, seem to be durable also.


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

cxwrench said:


> Conti GP5000 but as far as I know the 32mm isn't available yet. Obviously this is a highly subjective question, so bear that in mind.


Thanks. The 700x32c are listed on the Continental website.


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

Goldriverdude said:


> Continental Grand Prix 4000 All Season tires work great. I have no experience with the new 5000 series, but I am sure they are also very good.


Thanks. I’m considering both the GP 4000 and the new GP 5000.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

I only have a couple hundred miles on my Hutchinson Sectors 700x32. I'm running them tubeless and they have been great so far. I had good experiences with the 700x28 version. My goal was a comfortable ride with decent performance and weight. So far, so good.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

j102 said:


> I looked at the Re-Fuse but there are not too many reviews out there. I guess they are not as popular as their MTB tires.
> How durable are they? How well do they roll?


Maxxis Re-Fuses are bombproof, but ride somewhat harsh. I never found them slow, but I definitely noticed more comfort when I changed to Vittoria Rubino Pros. 

Higher TPI gives you a nicer ride, however, TPI doesn't tell you everything about durability. Tires that are more durable, puncture resistant and last longer are generally heavier and a bit harsher riding. It's a trade-off. There are no free lunches and you have to decide how much you want to compromise in each direction.


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

Lombard said:


> Maxxis Re-Fuses are bombproof, but ride somewhat harsh. I never found them slow, but I definitely noticed more comfort when I changed to Vittoria Rubino Pros.
> 
> Higher TPI gives you a nicer ride, however, TPI doesn't tell you everything about durability. Tires that are more durable, puncture resistant and last longer are generally heavier and a bit harsher riding. It's a trade-off. There are no free lunches and you have to decide how much you want to compromise in each direction.


Thanks for your opinion on the Maxxis Re-Fuse. And you are right, it’s a trade off.
I rode yesterday and paid close attention to the road conditions. Based on the road conditions, at this point, yes I want a faster tire, but realized I need to put a higher priority on durability and flat protection.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

GlobalGuy said:


> The 120 tpi are arguably more durable on good roads than 60 tpi. One thing for sure is that IMO the 120 tpi ride nicer than the 60 tpi.


Not necessarily. If it's one belt of 60 tpi vs. 1 belt of 120 tpi, then yes, it will probably be nicer. If, OTOH, it's 2 belts of 60 tpi vs 1, probably not. Suppleness comes from having a more flexible tread (and sidewall), so the thicker a tread is, the stiffer it is, UNLESS it uses some more supple fabric and/or rubber compound.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Deleted Post


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Not necessarily. If it's one belt of 60 tpi vs. 1 belt of 120 tpi, then yes, it will probably be nicer. If, OTOH, it's 2 belts of 60 tpi vs 1, probably not.


This is indeed true. Conti has played this game boasting a TPI of 330 on one of their tires. That's actually 3 belts of 110 TPI each, so would most likely feel like a 110 TPI tire.

Furthermore, anything over 120 TPI per belt is meaningless anyway. You may feel the per belt difference between 60 TPI and 120 TPI. You won't feel the per belt difference between 120 TPI and 240 TPI.


----------



## j102 (Jun 28, 2018)

I was considering the Continental GP 5000s as my first choice, but I found a deal on the Continental Gatorskins 700x32c. For the price, I am going to give them a try.


----------

